
Show HN: BlazeBuddies – Encrypted Cannabis Video Calls - bdesbrisay
Https://blazebuddies.com
======
bdesbrisay
Hi HN! My friend and I have been working on a video conferencing site
specifically for cannabis users all around the world. Now you can smoke with
your friends via an end-to-end encrypted video call. The interface is simple,
all you need to do is pick a session name and go -- no accounts, no downloads,
no bullshit. Check it out at www.blazebuddies.com and let me know what you
think!

P.S. because it has peer-to-peer connections via WebRTC, the video calls can
only connect with as many people as your device can handle, so accessing it on
a computer is recommended over a phone.

